# Does Hand Sanitizer Kill Vibrio & Flesh Eating Bacteria



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

In the never-ending pursuit of rigging my boat, I was curious if it would be beneficial to keep a large bottle of hand sanitizer in my boat to use after catching fish, etc...?

I've seen the few reports of Vibrio already showing up along the coast. If you get stuck/cut by a fish and wash with hand sanitizer, will the bacteria likely be killed?

Thanks for your input!:cheers:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I always used peroxide. I'm sure hand sanitizer could help, but I'll let someone else chime in.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I always have hand sanitizer on my boat. Haven't been infected yet (knock on wood). Besides, it keeps the sammiches from tasting fishy.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I always keep it on my boat


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Proactive is always better then reactive.... Couldn't hurt to try and kill any bacteria before it reaches the blood stream.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

most hand sanitizers contain 60-70% ethyl alcohol, and, used properly, ethyl alcohol will kill any bacteria, including vibrio.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Vibrio*

Can't hurt but the best thing is bleach, I keep a small bottle on the boat.

Gater


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

gater said:


> Can't hurt but the best thing is bleach, I keep a small bottle on the boat.
> 
> Gater


x2. A 10% to 15% solution CL- to H20, is a generally safe method for anything creepy crawly.

Academy used to sell (not sure if it was effective) a lotion specifically used as a preventive measure for the uglies, think it was called "Sportsman's Lotion" or something similar.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

no. Use a diluted bleach solution.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

11andy11 said:


> no. Use a diluted bleach solution.


Pardon me. A chlorine bleach solution of 10 to 15%.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> Pardon me. A chlorine bleach solution of 10 to 15%.


excuse me, I prefer 50-50


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

11andy11 said:


> excuse me, I prefer 50-50


Overkill. http://www.osha.gov/OshDoc/data_Hurricane_Facts/general_decontamination_fact.pdf


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

hand sanitizer is more than enough to just keep your hands temporarily sterilized. if you get a cut or puncture wound from a hook or something, then a dilute solution of bleach and water (aka: dakin's solution) is a good idea.

10% dakin's solution is plenty. 50% will not be any more effective than 10%.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

What about Hibiclens? That was the stuff McBride mentioned in his article on his stingray encounter.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> x2. A 10% to 15% solution CL- to H20, is a generally safe method for anything creepy crawly.
> 
> Academy used to sell (not sure if it was effective) a lotion specifically used as a preventive measure for the uglies, think it was called "Sportsman's Lotion" or something similar.


Kroger sells "Everyday Living All Purpose Cleaner with Bleach" it is about 10% beach water. Sell for about $1.50 for a 32oz. spray bottle. I use the heck out of it around the house...boys germs, kitchen germs....


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

11andy11 said:


> excuse me, I prefer 50-50


 yep, me toe


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

the fisherman in Baytown that lost his life to vibrio a few years back flipped his john boat over a shallow oyster bed and suffered some scratches from the oysters.he was about 50 yards from his house so he took care of his wounds pretty quick but the vibrio was quicker.I keep hibiclens skin cleaner with me when on the water.there is no such thing as to careful.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

50 / 50


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Kroger sells "Everyday Living All Purpose Cleaner with Bleach" it is about 10% beach water. Sell for about $1.50 for a 32oz. spray bottle. I use the heck out of it around the house...boys germs, kitchen germs....


Heck, if it's 10% beach water, what's the issue? We oughta be able to just hit the surf and not worry about it..


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> hand sanitizer is more than enough to just keep your hands temporarily sterilized. if you get a cut or puncture wound from a hook or something, then a dilute solution of bleach and water (aka: dakin's solution) is a good idea.
> 
> 10% dakin's solution is plenty. 50% will not be any more effective than 10%.


Well put.

The 10% bleach solution has the same effectiveness as Hibiclens or a 50% solution, and its a hell of a lot cheaper.

96 oz bottle of Clorox = $2.19
4 oz bottle of Hibiclens = $3.98


----------



## scudrunner (May 21, 2004)

If all these methods kill vibrio, why aren't the hospitals using it to cure people with vibrio? I've got some Lysol that says it kills 99.9% of bacteria. Vibrio falls in that .1%.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

bleach is sodium hypochlorite ain't it? At that it has a % effective/availability of the chloride ion, right? 

...whatever... I think the germs live better in blood and warm seawater than on skin drying. The idea is to kill them before they get so many into your cut and to the blood unscathed. HURT EM however you can!

I saw plumbers use alcohol. That surprised me a bit because I didn't expect that to be nearly effective as bleach. Hydrogen peroxide... not so sure where that rates.

Wild Turkey or everclear oughta hold enough ethanol to water ratio to work but...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

scudrunner said:


> If all these methods kill vibrio, why aren't the hospitals using it to cure people with vibrio? I've got some Lysol that says it kills 99.9% of bacteria. Vibrio falls in that .1%.


What, you just want them to inject people with bleach now? They DO use bleach for some purposes, and use a heck of a lot of hand cleaner. Once it's internalized, the rules change..


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Battery acid. The burn lets you know it's working.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

TheAnt said:


> bleach is sodium hypochlorite ain't it? At that it has a % effective/availability of the chloride ion, right?
> 
> ...whatever... I think the germs live better in blood and warm seawater than on skin drying. The idea is to kill them before they get so many into your cut and to the blood unscathed. HURT EM however you can!
> 
> ...


a 5-10% bleach solution (dakin's), 70% alcohol solution, or standard hydrogen peroxide solution (~3%) will kill pretty much all bacteria on contact if used properly.



scudrunner said:


> If all these methods kill vibrio, why aren't the hospitals using it to cure people with vibrio? I've got some Lysol that says it kills 99.9% of bacteria. Vibrio falls in that .1%.


there's a big difference in having a few bacteria freshly introduced into a superficial wound and having a raging systemic infection of bacteria that have multiplied millions of times.

also, remember that a normally healthy immune system can and will vanquish most exposures to vibrio. vibrio infections usually, but not always, occur in hosts who are immuno-compromised - the elderly, the very young, or those with complicating disease states.

most of you people don't have a clue about how many bacteria and viruses that you come in contact with every day that cause you no ill effects because of your immune system's defenses.

when you get home from a day at the office and take off your socks and shoes, there are literally millions of bacteria present on you feet alone.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

In most cases the infection is acquired from a penetrating injury, your hand sanitizer will be of no use in that situation.

These topical agents would be of marginal use in superficial abrasions.

However the bottom line is that the main thing that will save you is getting to a doctor immediately if an injury sustanined in saltwater shows any sign of becoming infected. 

For a penetrating injury such as stingray, hardhead barb or anything else deep I would recommend you go see a physcian regardless so you can get prophylatic antibiotics before an infection develops.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, Rusty S or 007 have never contracted vibrio. Just sanitize from the inside with liberal doses of 80 proof solution. Seems to work for some.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> a 5-10% bleach solution (dakin's), 70% alcohol solution, or standard hydrogen peroxide solution (~3%) will kill pretty much all bacteria on contact if used properly.
> 
> there's a big difference in having a few bacteria freshly introduced into a superficial wound and having a raging systemic infection of bacteria that have multiplied millions of times.
> 
> ...


And in POC Troutmans case Trillions! :dance:


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Hydrogen Peroxide works...whatever you use don't just spray some on there or pour some on there and think you're done. To prevent infections most wounds need to be flushed for atleast a few minutes. You can also use plain soap and water. Keep a large bottle of fresh peroxide with you. Just keep in mind, bleach solutions are only good for 30 days and and they start to lose the germ killing power, peroxide will also lose effectiveness over time.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

As I read...when mixed with water, Clorox loses its effectiveness after 24 hours...so make a fresh batch every day. 
Hydrogen peroxide loses effectiveness very quickly when exposed to light...hence the opaque, brown bottle.


----------



## gonzo (Aug 9, 2005)

*bleach solution*

fishing offshore louisiana at 120nm. just west of nofishing zone around bullwinkle... 1 week st. pats hospital in lake charles, 1 week home infusion, 1 week recoup from antibiotics. vibrio parahemoelyticus. systemic effects were nausea, diarrhea, lethargy, major high fever, majorly messed up 12 hours after exposure. turned into cellulitis in right leg. 5 weeks later still watching it but back on the water. does not have to happen in the bay systems......... just an fyi, be careful, watch for other symptoms. thot i had gotten seasick for the first time in my life or had heat exhaustion. bad caca


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

gonzo said:


> fishing offshore louisiana at 120nm. just west of nofishing zone around bullwinkle... 1 week st. pats hospital in lake charles, 1 week home infusion, 1 week recoup from antibiotics. vibrio parahemoelyticus. systemic effects were nausea, diarrhea, lethargy, major high fever, majorly messed up 12 hours after exposure. turned into cellulitis in right leg. 5 weeks later still watching it but back on the water. does not have to happen in the bay systems......... just an fyi, be careful, watch for other symptoms. thot i had gotten seasick for the first time in my life or had heat exhaustion. bad caca


Can you share details of how you were exposed?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I can make some pretty potent "booze" out of it tho!! FACT....


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> And in POC Troutmans case Trillions! :dance:


whoa guy, you don't want to start talkin about feet...joe rivertoe....


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

jimk said:


> What about Hibiclens? That was the stuff McBride mentioned in his article on his stingray encounter.


 This is what I keep on hand.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

jimk said:


> What about Hibiclens? That was the stuff McBride mentioned in his article on his stingray encounter.


X2 on the Hibiclens. In addition to McBride's article I did some research and that stuff seems to be the ticket. McBride suggested Hibiclens as a preventative measure against infection from a stingray hit, but when I'm done fishing I scrub every nick, scratch or cut on my body with Hibiclens. This seems to help keep those little breaks in the skin from getting funky a day or two after a wade, they heal up real quick after a scrubbing with Hibiclens, I'm sold on the stuff.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

A proper mix of Bleach will kill or clean any germs or bacteria in the home or outdoors.


----------

